# avantage ma avantage linux



## macvador (4 Février 2005)

pouvez vous me donner les avantage de mac osx par rapport a linux


----------



## mob (4 Février 2005)

l'interface utilisateur, le reste étant - a peu pres - comparable


----------



## Freelancer (4 Février 2005)

macvador a dit:
			
		

> pouvez vous me donner les avantage de mac osx par rapport a linux



Le plus gros avantage, c'est qd meme qu'en cas de pepin (il suffit de lire les forums macgé pour voir que arrive), tu peux te tourner vers une knowledge base officielle, alors qu'un nioub sur linux, en cas de pepin (comme ça m'est deja arrivé du genre pourquoi debian veut pas marcher sur mon pc?), deja il a interet a bien maitriser l'anglais (meme si des site comme lea-linux font un boulot enorme) et bien maitriser la ligne de commande dans le texte. ce qui sera de moins en moins vrai grace aux evolutions apporté par la free software foundation sur la lsb (la separation desktop/serveur). et puis grace aux efforts des mandrake, unbuntu (basée sur debian/gnome. mortelle)
Et puis comme apple fait le hard et soft, ça permet de tirer profit de la puissance de la machine au max (lire un dvd, lancer itunes en visualiseur full screen, plus une sequence quicktime et une mise a jour de osx en meme temps, ça marche,et en plus tu fais F9 et tu admires et t'as pas besoin d'un G5 bipro pour ça)

ps : ce test, completement inutile certes,  je l'ai effectué après la lecture d'un hot-tip sur le site d'apple en me disant : tu parles, Boyscout va se planter. en ben non...


----------



## macaml (5 Février 2005)

moi je dirait que lorsque tu veut juste écouter de la musique,
te connecter à internet, c'est plus facile. Par exemple pour un dvd t'est
pas obligé de te compliquer la vie avec dvdread, ... et autres bibliothèques
pour voir ton films (tu clique sur dvd, c'est tout).

Et le truc, c'est que lorsque ton côté unixien prend le dessus, tu clique
sur teminal, tu lance ton emacs, ton gcc, et ton latex et vive les réjouissances :love: 

Et puis l'interface est soignée, et tu sens le poid double de la communauté linux
et macosx.


----------



## SuperCed (7 Février 2005)

Beaucoup plus facile d'accès.
Quelques softs en plus (vidéo, son, etc)
Quelques API en plus : QuickTime, Quartz, Cocoa, IOKit, Core Audio, etc.

Facile à maintenir, les installs sont beaucoup plus simple. Pas besoin de recompiler le noyau, les drivers s'ajoutent dans un dossier très facilement.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (7 Février 2005)

Ce qui a été dit ci-dessus + le fait que la majorité des logiciels couramment utilisés tournent sur os x et pas sur linux (ex : photoshop, flash mx, etc.)


----------

